# Guadalupe Carp



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The Guad is flowing high and clear since the flood a couple of months ago... Most of the river bottom is newly formed and the water is full of life.
I set to hit a familiar location to check and see how it had changed. Upon arrival, I found a few tailers mudding around in the fresh silt. A majority of the carp were 2-3 pound fish, but a few bigger fish were around too.

This guy ate a merkin crab fly that would usually be thrown to a redfish.










After snagging that fly on a tree limb, I retied the closest thing I had, an Orr Rojo Bug.

One more big fish popped up, and found the fly.










Release










The Guad is fishing well for just about everything right now. Slowly but surely the river levels are dropping, so get out while its good!

Brandon


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

nice shots Brandon!


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

nice fish! You seem to have the big carp dialed in on various rivers.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That's nice.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Nice post man! Crazy you tricked it with a crab pattern. We need to hookup and get on some striper together. Looking forward to more pics.


----------

